# Иглоукалываение и грыжа?



## Kirillof (28 Янв 2009)

Добрый день всем. Скажите, можно ли вылечить иглоукалыванием грыжу? У меня 2 грыжы внизу спины величиной 3-4 мм и одна в грудной области типа Шморля величиной 1-2 мм. И скажите, в грудной области бывают простые грыжи или бывают только Шморля?
aiwan


----------



## Lada (28 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Иглоукалываение и грыжа?*

Здраствуйте. 
Конечно вам еще ответят специалисты.

ил личного опыта - грыжа Шморля это между телами позвонков, и она не беспокоит.

размер грыжи конечно важен, но в конкретном случае. Навпишите что вас беспокоит. Иглоукалывание, как и другие методы рефлексотерапии, возможно уменьшит жалобы.


----------



## ИШЕН (28 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Иглоукалываение и грыжа?*



Kirillof написал(а):


> Скажите, можно ли вылечить иглоукалыванием грыжу?



Вылечить нельзя, облегчить клинические переживания можно!
А что значит для Вас "простая грыжа"?


----------



## Kirillof (28 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Иглоукалываение и грыжа?*

А в грудной части спины может быть граыжа как внизу или только Шморля бывает?


----------



## Эскулап (28 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Иглоукалываение и грыжа?*



Kirillof написал(а):


> Скажите, можно ли вылечить иглоукалыванием грыжу? aiwan



Что значит "вылечить грыжу"? Вправить её обратно? - Нет.
Если   выпавшая грыжа впрямую не травмирует корешок, то иглоукалыванием можно снять боль, однако сама биомеханика после курса иглорефлексотерапии, скорее всего, мало изменится. А это значит, что любая провокация вновь обострит проблему.


----------



## Kirillof (28 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Иглоукалываение и грыжа?*

Есть вобще варианты чтобы грыжи вылечить или нет?


----------



## Эскулап (28 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Иглоукалываение и грыжа?*



Kirillof написал(а):


> Есть вобще варианты чтобы грыжц вылечить или нет?



Изменить _качественно _образ жизни, и в этой струе по-настоящему заняться, например йогой. Классической и повзаправдашнему.


----------



## ИШЕН (29 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Иглоукалываение и грыжа?*



Kirillof написал(а):


> Есть вобще варианты чтобы грыжц вылечить или нет?



Вариантов море! Специалистов ещё больше! На грудном отделе бывают "выпавшие" грыжи, но крайне редко и обычно травма позвоночника в анамнезе. Вообще грыжу стоит лечить, если беспокоит, если не беспокоит, то проживёте долго и счастливо с учётом рекомендаций от Эскулапа.good


----------



## neshli (11 Мар 2010)

Мне при грыже L5-S1 курс иглоукалывания убрал очень сильные боли после обострения.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Мар 2010)

И это прекрасно!


----------

